# survival of the fittest = (βιολ.) επιβίωση του καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένου | (κοιν. επιστ.) επιβίωση του ικανοτέρου / καταλληλοτέρου / ισχυροτέρου



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω την απόδοση «η επιβίωση των ανταγωνιστικότερων» για το _survival of the fittest_. Θα ανοίξω νήμα, αργότερα.



Να κρατάμε και καμιά υπόσχεση… Πριν περάσουμε στην πολυλογία της Wikipedia, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε μια για πάντα. Για τον Δαρβίνο, *survival of the fittest* σημαίνει «*επιβίωση των καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένων στο περιβάλλον*». Ούτε των ικανοτέρων ούτε των ισχυροτέρων. Και είναι συνώνυμο της *φυσικής επιλογής* (*natural selection*).

Το κείμενο της Wikipedia είναι χορταστικό και σαφέστατο:

"Survival of the fittest" is a phrase which is commonly used in contexts other than intended by its first two proponents: British polymath philosopher Herbert Spencer (who coined the term) and Charles Darwin.

Herbert Spencer first used the phrase – after reading Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of Species_ – in his _Principles of Biology_ (1864), in which he drew parallels between his own economic theories and Darwin's biological ones, writing, "This survival of the fittest, which I have here sought to express in mechanical terms, is that which Mr. Darwin has called 'natural selection', or the preservation of favoured races in the struggle for life."

Darwin first used Spencer's new phrase "survival of the fittest" as a synonym for _natural selection_ in the fifth edition of _On the Origin of Species_, published in 1869. Darwin meant it as a metaphor for "better adapted for immediate, local environment", not the common inference of "in the best physical shape". Hence, it is not a scientific description.

The phrase "survival of the fittest" is not generally used by modern biologists as the term does not accurately convey the meaning of natural selection, the term biologists use and prefer. Natural selection refers to differential reproduction as a function of traits that have a genetic basis. "Survival of the fittest" is inaccurate for two important reasons. First, survival is merely a normal prerequisite to reproduction. Second, fitness has specialized meaning in biology different from how the word is used in popular culture. In population genetics, fitness refers to differential reproduction.* "Fitness" does not refer to whether an individual is "physically fit" – bigger, faster or stronger – or "better" in any subjective sense.* It refers to a difference in reproductive rate from one generation to the next.

An interpretation of the phrase "survival of the fittest" to mean "only the fittest organisms will prevail" (a view sometimes derided as "Social Darwinism") is not consistent with the actual theory of evolution. Any individual organism which succeeds in reproducing itself is "fit" and will contribute to survival of its species, not just the "physically fittest" ones, though some of the population will be better adapted to the circumstances than others.* A more accurate characterization of evolution would be "survival of the fit enough".*

[…]

Moreover, to misunderstand or misapply the phrase to simply mean "survival of those who are better equipped for surviving" is rhetorical tautology. What Darwin meant was "*better adapted for immediate, local environment*" by differential preservation of organisms that are better adapted to live in changing environments. The concept is not tautological as it contains an independent criterion of fitness. […]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival_of_the_fittest​
Η σελίδα της πέμπτης έκδοσης της _Καταγωγής των ειδών_ με την πρώτη εμφάνιση της φράσης _survival of the fittest_ στο έργο του Δαρβίνου είναι εδώ:

This preservation of favourable variations, and the destruction of injurious variations, I call Natural Selection, or the Survival of the Fittest.
Στη μετάφραση από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας:
Τη διατήρηση αυτή των ευνοϊκών ατομικών διαφορών καθώς και την καταστροφή εκείνων που είναι επιβλαβείς τις ονόμασα Φυσική Επιλογή ή Επιβίωση του Καλύτερα Προσαρμοσμένου.

Το άρθρο της Wikipedia συνεχίζει την ανάλυση για τις λανθασμένες σημασίες με τις οποίες έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η έκφραση και εξηγεί έτσι γιατί οι βιολόγοι προτιμούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _φυσική επιλογή_. 

Στο πλαίσιο του *κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού* ο αγγλικός όρος πήρε πάλι διαφορετικές σημασίες. Στο κείμενο της Βικιπαίδειας για τον _κοινωνικό δαρβινισμό_ ο όρος αποδίδεται με τον ελληνικό *επιβίωση του καταλληλοτέρου*. Έχει εμφανιστεί και σαν δεύτερος τίτλος βιβλίου του 1890, με κύριο τίτλο _Might Is Right_.

In _Might is Right_, Redbeard rejects conventional ideas of human and natural rights and argues that only strength or physical might can establish moral right.

*Το δίκαιο του ισχυροτέρου* (*might is right*) ή *ο νόμος του ισχυρού*, όπως λέγεται επίσης, είναι η χειρότερη δυνατή απόδοση για το _survival of the fittest_. Για τη σωστή απόδοση του οποίου θα πρέπει πρώτα να ανακαλύπτουμε τι εννοεί ο κάθε (παρα)ποιητής.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 21, 2011)

Άριστο άρθρο (όπως συνήθως) Νικ. Προκύπτει όμως ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα πρόσφατα: πώς μεταφράζεται στην περίπτωση αυτή το ουσιαστικό _fitness_ (που εδώ σημαίνει, όπως λέει και η wikipedia, "a difference in reproductive rate from one generation to the next"); Τα "προσαρμογή", "καταλληλότητα" κ.λπ. που προτείνουν τα λεξικά είναι ασαφή, τα περιφραστικά "ταχύτητα/ρυθμός πολλαπλασιασμού" άβολα και ανακριβή, τι μένει; Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το "αναπαραγωγική καταλληλότητα" με δείκτη μπλαμπλα 3,71!


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Κάποιοι προτείνουν _αρμοστικότητα_. _Προσαρμοστικότητα στο περιβάλλον_, αν δεν θέλουμε ορολογία, θέλουμε σαφήνεια και δεν φοβόμαστε τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 21, 2011)

Μα το _προσαρμοστικότητα_ σημαίνει "ικανότητα προσαρμογής", ενώ θέλουμε να δείξουμε πόσο προσαρμοσμένος είναι ήδη ένας οργανισμός στο περιβάλλον. Καλύτερο θα ήταν δηλαδή το "βαθμός προσαρμογής στο περιβάλλον" αν δεν φοβόμασταν ότι θα τελειώσει το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Να τα βρείτε μεταξύ σας εσείς οι βιολόγοι. Εγώ, καταθέσεις κάνω. 
Κάποτε ήταν _καταλληλότητα_. Έτσι το έχει το Λεξικό βιολογικών όρων που είχε βγάλει το Πανεπιστήμιο των Ιωαννίνων.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 21, 2011)

Το ξέρω, το είδα, δεν μ' αρέσει... Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε παντού το "δαρβινική καταλληλότητα" και ο νοών νοείτο.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 22, 2011)

Για λόγους οικονομίας του λόγου (και ιδίως σε εκλαϊκευμένα κείμενα), εγώ γενικά προτιμώ το "επιβίωση του ικανότερου", που έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι και η ευρύτερα διαδεδομένη απόδοση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης, με το "ικανότερος" ουσιαστικά να σημαίνει "καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένος στο εκάστοτε περιβάλλον". Ομολογώ όμως ότι το "επιβίωση του καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένου" αφήνει λιγότερα περιθώρια για παρανοήσεις, όπως και ότι, σε πολλά άλλα πλαίσια (π.χ. fittest organism, fittest individual κλπ), το fittest αποδίδεται σίγουρα καλύτερα με το σχήμα "καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένος".

Για το fitness, η δόκιμη απόδοση που έχει επικρατήσει είναι _αρμοστικότητα,_ ιδίως όταν η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την αυστηρά επιστημονική της έννοια, που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο dharvatis. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο πλήρης όρος είναι inclusive fitness, που στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται _εγκλείουσα αρμοστικότητα._ Ουσιαστικά αποτελεί μέτρο της ικανότητας του ατόμου να αποκτά απογόνους οι οποίοι με τη σειρά τους αποκτούν και εκείνοι απογόνους. Από πρακτική άποψη, οι έννοιες (inclusive) fitness και reproductive success είναι ουσιαστικά συνώνυμες, οπότε θα μπορούσε κανείς, ανάλογα με το κείμενο και για λόγους κατανόησης, να αποδώσει το fitness και ως "αναπαραγωγική επιτυχία". Μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία δημιουργείται όταν, σε εκλαϊκευμένα κείμενα, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί στις ίδιες φράσεις τα fit/fittest και fitness ταυτόχρονα, γιατί τότε στη μετάφραση χάνεται η άμεση σημασιολογική σύνδεση των όρων. 

Και αλλάζοντας λίγο το θέμα, στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα από τη μετάφραση του Παν/μιου Πατρών (για την οποία δεν έχω και την καλύτερη γνώμη), θέλω να σχολιάσω και την απόδοση του favourable variations. Διαφωνώ πλήρως με την απόδοση του variations ως "ατομικές διαφορές", την οποία βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα άστοχη, για πολλούς λόγους. Αλλά εδώ και καιρό με προβληματίζει η απόδοση του favoured/favourable, που συχνά χρησιμοποιεί ο Δαρβίνος (ευνοϊκές; ευνοημένες; προτιμητέες; καταλληλότερες; -ουσιαστικά και εδώ εννοεί "καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένες", αλλά δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το ίδιο σχήμα παντού, ιδίως αν έτσι αποδώσουμε και το fitness, στην ίδια πρόταση). Στο δεδομένο πλαίσιο, μάλλον κλίνω προς το "ευνοϊκές", που χρησιμοποίησε και η μεταφραστική ομάδα της Πάτρας. Τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση θα την απέδιδα κάπως έτσι: 
Αυτή τη διατήρηση των ευνοϊκών μορφών και την καταστροφή των επιβλαβών την ονομάζω Φυσική Επιλογή ή Επιβίωση του Ικανότερου.


Εδώ και καιρό όμως με προβληματίζει η απόδοση του favoured σε ένα άλλο, πιο γνωστό σημείο. 
Στην _Καταγωγή των ειδών,_ ο Δαρβίνος είχε έναν μακροσκελή υπότιτλο: "[On the Origin of Species] by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life." Παραδόξως, σε καμία από τις δύο μεταφράσεις της _Καταγωγής_ που κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά (Γκοβόστης και Παν/κες εκδόσεις Πατρών) δεν μεταφράστηκε ο υπότιτλος. Σε δυο-τρεις πηγές, μεταξύ των οποίων και ένα συνέδριο για την εξέλιξη που πραγματοποιήθηκε πριν από λίγα χρόνια στην Πάτρα, βρίσκω την απόδοση «_ευνοημένων _φυλών» για το favoured races. Από την άλλη, στον _Δαρβινισμό_ του καθηγητή Κ. Κριμπά, το favoured races αποδίδεται «_ευνοούμενων_ φυλών». Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ικανοποιεί κάποια από τις παραπάνω επιλογές, ούτε όμως ότι έχω σκεφτεί κάποια καλύτερη. Το "ευνοϊκών φυλών" μου φαίνεται ακόμη χειρότερο, ενώ ούτε το "καταλληλότερων φυλών" πολυλειτουργεί. Λιγότερο κακό όλων νομίζω ότι είναι το "ευνοημένων φυλών", αλλά και πάλι με χαλάει.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 11, 2013)

Ίσως και _επιβίωση του καλύτερα εξοπλισμένου/εφοδιασμένου_, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο. 

Επί της ουσίας, σε σχετικό κείμενο βιβλίου του ΕΑΠ (Βαλλιάνος, _Οι Επιστήμες της φύσης και του ανθρώπου στην Ευρώπη_, τόμος Β', σελ. 155), επισημαίνεται ότι ο όρος δεν αναφέρεται απαραίτητα στη σωματική ρώμη ή στη διανοητική ισχύ, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα να σημαίνει την κοινωνική αλληλοβοήθεια ή τη συνεργατική αλληλεγγύη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Τα εκμεταλλεύομαι αμέσως όσα φτάνουν στο προσωπικό μου ταχυδρομείο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2013)

Μη σταθείτε μόνο στο κεντρικό πρόσωπο της εικόνας. Δείτε προσεκτικά κάτω δεξιά. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 8, 2016)

Επειδή δεν έχω πια τη βιβλιοθήκη μου, μήπως υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει πρόχειρη κάποια μετάφραση της _Καταγωγής των Ειδών_; Θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς έχει μεταφραστεί μια φράση από τη σελίδα 4 της εισαγωγής (κάτω-κάτω):
As many more individuals of each species are born than can possibly survive; and as, consequently, there is a frequently recurring struggle for existence, *it follows that any being, if it varies however slightly in any manner profitable to itself, under the complex and sometimes varying conditions of life, will have a better chance of surviving...*
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2016)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι επιμελητές της έκδοσης που κυκλοφόρησε το Βήμα το 2009 έκριναν ότι η εισαγωγή του Δαρβίνου περιττεύει. Έχει μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη του Αλαχιώτη. Άλλη έκδοση δεν έχω.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> ...
> As many more individuals of each species are born than can possibly survive; and as, consequently, there is a frequently recurring struggle for existence, *it follows that any being, if it varies however slightly in any manner profitable to itself, under the complex and sometimes varying conditions of life, will have a better chance of surviving...*



Επειδή από κάθε είδος γεννιούνται πολύ περισσότερα άτομα απ' όσα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να επιζήσουν, κι επειδή αυτό έχει σαν συνέπεια να καταφεύγουν συχνά στον αγώνα για την ύπαρξη, *επόμενο είναι πως αν ένα ον παρουσιάζει μιαν έστω κι ελάχιστη παραλλαγή, τέτοια που να το ευνοεί μέσα στις πολύπλοκες και συχνά μεταβαλλόμενες συνθήκες της ζωής, το ον αυτό θα 'χει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να επιζήσει* κι έτσι θα _επιλεγεί φυσικά._

Η Καταγωγή των Ειδών, Καρλ Ντάρβιν, Μτφ. Ανδρέας Πάγκαλος, Εκδόσεις Γκοβόστη ( < 1990, με πολυτονικό και παλιές ορθογραφίες)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2016)

Α, μπράβο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 8, 2016)

Τέλεια, ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> το Λεξικό βιολογικών όρων που είχε βγάλει το Πανεπιστήμιο των Ιωαννίνων.



Ποιο είναι αυτό;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2016)

Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό Βιοχημείας, Μοριακής Βιολογίας, Βιοτεχνολογίας των Δραΐνα κ.ά., Ιωάννινα 1995.


----------

